# WHO YOU GONNA CALL? (Salt Shuttle)



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Its honestly not bad to do it yourself. A little over an hour each way on asphalt 

Usually there are raft companies all set up at the put in that will do it too. If they aren't there, they'd probably come down and do it. Pre-Season is getting more popular every year it flows...so you'd think someone would capitalize on it.


----------



## pwolfehagen (Sep 18, 2018)

Follow this link. I used them last year and reserved again for this year. We are launching the 28th.


https://www.inaraft.com/rivers/salt/private-vehicle-shuttle-request/


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Second Wilderness Aware for shuttle


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. The buzzards are always good for a quick answer.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The transition is supposed to be seamless, but Wilderness Aware just sold their entire operation about 3 weeks ago to someone who was not in any way associated with WA before. I hope there aren't any issues, but I would simply suggest following up on your reservation with them to ensure that everything will still be operating the same as in the past. Particularly in regards to their Salt River season.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

He actually worked for WA as a guide, and if memory serves he then became a floating state ranger.

So he does have ties to WA and the boating world.

He just left for a bit and is now back.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the news about the sale....had no idea


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

stinginrivers said:


> He actually worked for WA as a guide, and if memory serves he then became a floating state ranger.
> 
> So he does have ties to WA and the boating world.
> 
> He just left for a bit and is now back.


Your right. I just read an article in our local paper about the transaction and it sounds like he used to be their head boatman and the manager of their Salt River operations.... so there shouldn't be anything to worry about.

At it's sale, Wilderness Aware's tale is a telling of history as a mountain river town | Free Content | chaffeecountytimes.com

By the way, it's an interesting article. Covering the history of WA as well as the history of commercial rafting on the Arkansas.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link Logan that is a good article.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, Imyers for that article, I always enjoy reading about river history of that nature.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

lmyers said:


> At it's sale, Wilderness Aware's tale is a telling of history as a mountain river town | Free Content | chaffeecountytimes.com
> 
> By the way, it's an interesting article. Covering the history of WA as well as the history of commercial rafting on the Arkansas.



Having been involved with the Ark and the management thereof in the past, it's refreshing to see this article, factually correct too. Reed and Karen are indeed river legends and historians.. Joe and Sue are super folks that care, I wish them well in whatever pursuit they embark on.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

*Salt Shuttle*

I like Salt river rafting, They're a bunch of cool folks mostly from Durango. Not sure how much water we'll have but I'm guessing the end of February is going to be close to peak unless we've already seen it. 
https://raftingsaltriver.com/salt-river-shuttles/


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*WA*

I love the fact that they charge a pittance to put in at their shop. Great ducky trip with young kids if your camping at Ruby. Float to camp. Super nice folks with zero attitude.


----------

